# Vans for riding flats?



## russotm (Mar 16, 2019)

I am switching back over to riding flats and am looking for a new pair of shoes. I know 510s get really good reviews but budget wise I was looking towards getting some vans. I'm gonna be riding dmr v12 pedals and was wondering if vans would good to ride with flats.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Some people like them, but personally I find skate shoes to be way too soft for anything but goofing around on dirt jumps.


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

russotm said:


> I am switching back over to riding flats and am looking for a new pair of shoes. I know 510s get really good reviews but budget wise I was looking towards getting some vans. I'm gonna be riding dmr v12 pedals and was wondering if vans would good to ride with flats.


I used them on a rigid bike that i ride tech trails, drops and skinnies on. However i don't jump much and I don't go super fast (rigid, obvs). I have wide feet and can't find platform shoes that fit as well as vans. You can throw in an insole to get more rigidity. However they get wet easily, and don't last super long, and the sole can tear from aggressive pedal pins, just like more expensive shoes. Still you can get a couple of pairs of vans for the price of a single pair of 510's.


----------



## 93EXCivic (Mar 12, 2018)

I ride Vans on my BMX but I don't recommend the non-pro models for biking personally. 

I found my 510s on sale for $90. Vans Pros are usually $70-80.


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

you're better off with trail running shoes or low top hiking shoes if you don't want to or can't get actual biking shoes.


----------



## J-Bone (Aug 26, 2008)

I Ride Vans SK8 HI on Spank Spark flats. Great combo. Super grippy. I only shin-burgered once last season. 

I ride a full rigid 29r as fast as I possibly can


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

I also find the sole of Vans way too soft, proper MTB shoes offer good stiff soles and better toe protection. 

Shimano, Giro, ??? there are other companies that make flat shoes. I have a pair of Giro Jackets and they are 10 times better than my Vans, which I wouldn't wear on a bike frankly. I also have a pair of Ride Concepts on the way.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Here's some recent info

https://forums.mtbr.com/where-best-deals/5-10-impact-low-$75-1099833.html


----------



## pctloper (Jan 3, 2016)

Look at the 5.10 outlet pages on their site-----I managed a nice pair for $75 a while back----otherwise ride what you have until you can buy-----I would not buy vans but would ride them until I could buy the 5.10----also would and and have ridden with running shoes for the same reason


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

pctloper said:


> Look at the 5.10 outlet pages on their site-----I managed a nice pair for $75 a while back----otherwise ride what you have until you can buy-----I would not buy vans but would ride them until I could buy the 5.10----also would and and have ridden with running shoes for the same reason


It no longer exists, that's how I got mine but since Adidas bought them, its gone. At least last time I checked. So bought some Giros for dirt cheap at Jensons as a 2nd pair.


----------



## scoon (Aug 26, 2005)

Try them out. I ride and race in them. To each their own. Check out 6pm.com or zuminez.com. I have gotten Vans from them for as low as 25 bux.


----------



## crembz (Feb 25, 2019)

I used an old pair of DC shoes with some one up flat pedals.

I found them grippy enough for everyday riding however they do flex around the front and back of the pedal. If you spend a lot of time on your feet you're going to feel it. Also the moment I got any air, I had to make sure my feet were very well planted.

I ended up getting a pair of Bontrager flatline, night and day difference. If you absolutely cannot get riding shoes the vans will at least get you moving. If you can stretch I'd suggest the riding shoes.


----------



## 93EXCivic (Mar 12, 2018)

matadorCE said:


> you're better off with trail running shoes or low top hiking shoes if you don't want to or can't get actual biking shoes.


I don't see how those would be better then Vans even a little bit.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

https://www.adidasoutdoor.com/five-...=5.10+SALE!+-+Save+$75+-+Impact+Low+Bike+Shoe

Here's some Impacts for $75 on sale.

But look at the soles. Pretty much no lugs or height to what's there. These are design for DH and Freeride with longer sharp pins on the pedals. You need shin guards for those. Those pins cut up runners or skate shoes.

If you ride trails and stand a little to put weight on your pedals for bumps you can use stubby pins or shorter rounded pins. Those pedals work with running shoes with open tread or trailrunners. I like Adidas shoes with the Boost midsole.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Kyle Straight rode Vans forever before recently moving over to Ride Concept. They work.


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

They work, depending on the size of your feet. You're going to need a big enough platform. And preferably a stiff insert. You're not going to be as efficient driving hard into the peddles as a stiff shoe. And they won't last as long.


----------



## MarcusBrody (Apr 1, 2014)

matadorCE said:


> you're better off with trail running shoes or low top hiking shoes if you don't want to or can't get actual biking shoes.





93EXCivic said:


> I don't see how those would be better then Vans even a little bit.


I've ridden with both. I much prefer the Vans. I have a pair of Skate Hi MTEs (the lightly insulated, waterproofed version) that I enjoy riding in when it's kind of cold out. They work way better with my pinned flat pedals than any running/hiking shoe I've tried. I also love them when messing around on my BMX. If they had a slightly stiffer version, I'd buy the uninsulated version and ride them a lot of the time.


----------



## Forest Rider (Oct 29, 2018)

I've ridden in trail running shoes for many years and loved it.
Recently switched to a real cycling shoe because I don't run as often and don't have a retired pair of runners to use as bike shoes.
I'm glad I did, but it was unnecessary to not use runners. Plus I enjoyed the ridicule of riding so well in not only flats, but runners. 

I don't know how soft a Vans shoe is, but the runners were very comfortable. With that said, I purchase good runners which ultimately cost $130 and at that cost, might as well go with cycling shoes.


----------



## Poprockz (Feb 27, 2019)

Follow the link to the Adidas page for the 5 10 impact low for $75. Go to the bottom of the page and sign up for emails. You get a $20 off coupon.

Enjoy 5 10s for $55.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

matadorCE said:


> you're better off with trail running shoes or low top hiking shoes if you don't want to or can't get actual biking shoes.


this is what I use, but they are sort of "heavy" in the summer. I am looking into Aftons for both my summer MTB and BMX riding

https://aftonshoes.com/collections/copy-keegan


----------

